# Overclocking/OverVoltage Failure along with random freezes



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

As the title says that's my problem.

Sometimes when i boot up my PC is freezes somewhere along the way or while i'm using it and it restarts by itself (No BSOD). When it boots again it gives me an OverClocking failed and OverVoltage Failed when it tries to load the bios. It gives me 2 options. 1 to load from default and 1 to edit the bios.

About the freezes. This happens randomly when i'm using it like i said above. it can happen 1 minute after i boot up the pc or after a couple of hours.

I didn't OverClock my pc so i don't know why i'm getting the error.

Anyway if you need info just ask and tell me how to get it.

P.S if you remember me from another thread you can forget about that one it's fixed. if not just nevermind


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs.

MB
CPU
RAM
GPU
PSU brand/wattage

Post the voltage readings for the BIOS.

Have you tried clearing the CMOS? (either with jumper or removing battery)

Replace the CMOS battery.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

What are MB and PSU Brand? do you mind giving me an example or what they are?

CPU = Dual-Core CPU E6500 @2.93GHz
RAM = 2.99 GB
GPU = Integrated one {Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family}

I'm gonna edit the post with the voltage later as i'm gonna check it out

How do I do that and what is the CMOS?


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Since I can't edit I have to double post :/

MB = P5GC-MX/1333

how do i find the voltage exactly? mind telling me how as well *sigh*


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

psu=power supply unit and if you take the side off your case you will usually find the make and model on the side of psu unit.
If you log into bios theres usually a menu in bios for temps and voltages...sometimes called pc heath.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The temps and voltages will be on the Power tab in the Bios under Hardware Monitor.

How old is the board? The coin cell CMOS battey may be low and need replaced.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

well i don't any label on the PSU that says what is it's maker or model but i saw one that says 500V that's all I don't think that helps

and you mean this as voltage?

Vcore Voltage 1.288V
3.3V Voltage 3.360V
5V Voltage 5.094V
12V Voltage 12.249V

and i don't know maybe 1-3 years i forgot now


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's the voltages, what did the CPU temp read? (the top line on that page)

I would try changing the Coin Cell battery on the motherboard first, it's a CR2032 Available at almost all stores that sell batteries> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=07FDPMDKEMJ4R3854V05


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

sorry for late response but i lost connection to the internet for these last 2 weeks. anyway after a few days i lost my connection the computer didn't freeze for about 6 days (20th August) then the problem happened again. Today in the last 3 hours it froze like 5-10 times 2-3 in a row while being in the bios.

Anyway exactly after the freezing happened Again I changed the battery as I was told and it still happened. So what do I do now?

Anyway wrench97 The CPU temperature is around 40-45C


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you still getting the "Overclocking/OverVoltage Failure" message with the new battery?


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

No I stopped getting that Error


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure auto reboot is turned off> 1. Right click My Computer.
2. Choose Properties.
3. Click the Advanced tab from the systems properties page.
4. In the Startup and Recovery portion choose Settings.
5. Under system failure remove the checkmark next to Automatically restart.
6. Click Ok twice.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok I did that. Is there anything else I should do? and What's the point of doing this? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sometimes it is actually BSOD'ing but it does not show on the screen because it auto reboots before appearing, this way if it a BSOD it will stay on the screen.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Well From my last post till now It froze 5 times and out of all those 5 times 4 of them rebooted even with the option Unticked.

1 of them was a BSOD that was about Machine_checked something.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's rebooting by it self with auto reboot shut off, try another power supply.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Great .. I hope that's not the cause since I got this last month...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the same reason or a different reason?
What brand and model is it?


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

No. Last month My pc went dead cause the wires of my old Powersupply were cut off ( how? I don't know) along with the hard disk and DVD Writer. I went to the shop that has computer parts and checked my pc. They installed a powersupply that can work with my new hard disk (SATA. Didn't have anything to give it power) and Upgraded my CPU (that is compatible with my Motherboard).

All these freezing were happening 2 weeks after that and sadly i don't know. I don't think they gave me the box that had the model number and as i said in my previous posts I don't see the model or brand on it since there is only the Voltage which is 500V


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's not 500 volts that's for sure, North America is 115v Europe is 230v. 
I did find a reference to a MGE PS-500v which is suppose to be a 500 watt supply but it's an old spec the 12v amp rating at 19 amps and the 5v at 40 amps tells me it was designed for older servers from the Pentium II or III era> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16817167015&ATT=Power+Supplies&CMP=OTC-pric3leap


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

.... Sometimes I think I'm blind .. Where did i see that 500V D:

I checked again right now and it's different ... geez anyway

AC 230V
ROHS <----- Is this the model? I dunno

That's what it's written in the label


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you looking inside the case on the side of the PSU?


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Both. What i said in my last post was on the back of the PSU (A.K.A where I insert the Power Plug) inside there is nothing. There is a part of it that I can't see since my tower is covering a side completely So i can't check that part.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's a ATX case the label should be visible with the side removed, unless of course the label was removed.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't see one so I guess it was removed when they replaced my old one


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there a warranty one the repair?


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is why I don't like many pc repair shops. Unless you specifically request certain equipment they will put in the cheapest parts they can find. If you do request certain parts, there's usually no reason to take it to them because you are doing it yourself. Here's the lowdown on most repair shops. Cheap parts bought wholesale = higher profit margin. The psu they put in your system is probably the cause of your issues. If it were me, I would call this one a learning experience and order myself a new psu (preferably one from the lists on this board, since a lot of research and testing of these models has gone into building the list), I guarantee if you ask any of the experienced builders on this board they will all have a story about how they got "experienced" and it usually involves being burned at least once on "a good deal". Unfortunately, this is how experience is gained, by getting burned or hearing many people's stories on getting burned. Go here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html and read through the information provided. It is very comprehensive and extremely informative. I have to say this is one forum where I'm extremely proud to be a member as I feel I'm in Excellent company with extremely knowledgeable posters and you really can't go wrong listening to the advice given here.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

That would be bad enough ... I hardly want to buy another one :/ Expecting another problem.

Does anyone can help me with a error i got just a few minutes ago? ( BSOD) sadly enough i didn't get the code but i remember what it said

'PAGEFAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA'

Maybe this might be part of the freezing?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

It could be power causing it also, or ram, have you run  memtest+ on the ram? D/L burn it to a CD using a free program like Imgburn  boot from the CD and let it run at least 6 passes.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Isn't that for windows 7 and Vista? Does it work on Windows XP?

About memtest+... Should I post any results it might give me?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's pass or fail. if it fails there is a bad ram stick, pass it's good.


Look in C:/windows/minidump see if you have any .dmp files.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

After finally getting some time and tools I took out my PSU and checked for any labels where i couldn't see and there was this

ATX-500 500W
Switching Mode power supply

^ is that what you wanted to know? there were other things with it but they were all about the Voltage in each wire


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a 500w generic supply, not good.

Any .DMP files?
Did you run memtest?


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

.DMP? where do I find them?

Yeah i did. I did it for an hour or 2 it didn't stop or anything. it didn't give me an error either


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

C:/Windows/minidmp folder.
Or in search all files and folders including hidden files *.DMP


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

I found nothing ... i think it's my mistake since a regularly check my pc for viruses and stuff so i scan it with my antivirus and sometimes with CCleaner.

All i have to do is wait for another freeze ... i guess


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok So far i got 5 freezes. 2 of them being BSOD ( while playing something specific) If you want to know just ask.

Out of those 5 I got 2 dumps which means when it freezes without showing the BSOD it won't save a dump :/. here are the ones i got maybe they are part of the problem. ( even though maybe i got the idea why for those but just in case)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's listing igxpdx32.dll as the cause, it's a Intel video driver.

If you have the latest driver from the Intel site try using the older Asus driver version 6.14.10.4704 > http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=P5GC-MX/1333&SLanguage=en-us

If you do not have the latest Intel driver get it from here> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=16836&ProdId=2115&lang=eng


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you check what these errors are? I've been getting many freezes lately so i'm posting this in a hurry before it freezes again

thanks for any given help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All but 1 are MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION


> This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
> Bugcheck code: 0x9C (0x0, 0xBA33C050, 0xB2000040, 0x800)
> Error: MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION
> Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini123101-02.dmp
> ...


It a hardware failure code, most often Power Supply, Ram or Motherboard, Check the capacitors on the board for any signs of swelling, domed tops or leakage> http://www.badcaps.net/pages.php?vid=5
Test the ram with  memtest+ burn it to a CD and boot from it, check 1 stick at a time for at least 3 passes.

Replace the generic power supply with a known good one to test with.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Man i really should try and find time to come back here and post my results.

Anyway Since my last post i found my old working Power supply (400V) same type as my new one that didn't give me any problems before I upgraded my PC and tried it. My Pc still froze SO i hardly think that's the cause.

I took my Pc for repair TWICE this last month both kinda turned up for nothing ... first time they said they found the cause that it was my NIC card and removed it but the moment i turned on the pc .. bam freeze and then the second time it didn't freeze to them but they removed 1 of my RAM and left it as it is ( it seems they tried using a program named burn test or something that most hardware on the pc .. will tell more the moment i have access to my computer and the net )
A week after I got it back it starting freezing again ...

This morning I decided to change the Ram with the one they removed and will try to use my pc using only that ( memtest just fails to tell me if my pc freezes)

The motherboard looks fine. No damage or whatever.

1 Thing that happens half of the time but not sure that it matters much is ... that each freeze happens the moment I press something ( type a letter and boom freeze for example) OR it uses most of it's resources ( hardly happens)

Below I attached a Zip file containing the 3 Common BSOD dumps i got in the past 2-3 days so can you tell me what they are. I would check them out myself but I have no idea ( asked someone but when i tried it looked like garbage if you know what i mean)

If it only contains 1 I will reupload it later


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been checking through my PC this whole time and as each freeze with an action ( pressing key , animation of a smiley .. anything) It's really annoying. I've been searching for the OverVoltage issues and well since i found the current voltage of my RAM sticks I'm not sure if they are the correct ones and also If I can change them ( I think maybe it's the Cmos but I got no idea how to access it)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What voltage is the ram rated for and what voltage are you running it?

Those last 3 dumps where 3 different ones again, It's probably either going to ram or a motherboard, the failed supply my have done some damage when it failed.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I searched the Motherboard's User Guide and I didn't see anything related to the Voltage The ram Sticks should have ( checked the specs and all it said are the vendors .. geez no Voltage)

The current Voltage of the Ram Sticks is 1.80 V

BTW I went and got back the sticks I had before since when I changed it they wanted to check themselves if they are faulty but according to them they worked fine. SO IF that is true then IT might be a Voltage issue since I keep getting a Over Voltage error after some freezes ( changed the battrey AGAIN and still got it)

Regarding the PM. It didn't do a pass since freeze > Reboot after a while. No errors


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use CPUz get the Brand and Part number of the sticks from the SPD tab,

The over voltage error is not from the ram but rather is probably a indication of a failing motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use CPUz get the Brand and Part number of the sticks from the SPD tab,

The over voltage error is not from the ram but rather is probably a indication of a failing motherboard.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are pictures to see what it shows on each slot on SPD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ram is mismatched, 1 stick of 1.8v Value Select DDR2800 and a second of of 1.9v XMS2 DDR2 667.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...45239&cm_re=VS2GB800D2-_-20-145-239-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=CM2x1024-5400C4-_-20-145-573-_-Product


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

SO what do I do? Change the voltage? If yes how?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With 2 different speed sticks you have to use the defaults, I would try using the XMS stick only set the voltage to 1.9v in the bios and see what it does.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

and I ask again ... how do I change the Voltage to set as the default? On bios?

I'm not understanding what you want me to do now... I don't know what you mean with XMS stick


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The stick in the second slot should have metal heat spreaders on it that have XMS printed on them, that's the 1.9v stick.

In the bios On the Advanced tab/Jumper free Configuration, once you set AI overclocking to manual you should see the voltage adjustment for the ram, set it to 1.9v.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

I see and I checked the Bios and there is no option to increase the voltage of the RAM. All I was CPU overclocking, DRAM frequency ( checked this but didn't change the voltage) AND something about PCI - Express


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any setting called VDIMM?

Being a 945G board it may not have the full Overclocking feature set.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

No. There isn't a Setting called VDIMM


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That leaves you with 2 sticks of ram not designed for that motherboard, 1 being DDR2 800 and second being DDR2 667 @1.9v in theory the sticks should find common settings and work together but in practice that doesn't always happen. 

Have you tried using only the XMS DDR 667 stick alone in the 1st slot yet?


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes I tried using only that and checked the bios. It doesn't show anything about VDIMM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No meant the one stick alone to see if the freezing stopped.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh sorry for the late reply. I've been busy with some stuff.

Anyway I tried with 1 Stick alone ( the one that has the correct value of V) and the pc worked fine for 2 days. Afterwards it froze ...anything else I should try?

P.S I don't know IF i asked this but .. is there a program that tells me how much V or W ( not sure what goes for the PSU) my PC is using? To check if the OverVoltage problem isn't happening because my PSU can't keep up with all the things plugged in.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No I've never seen such a program to measure wattage used you can check the voltages in the Bios on the PC health page the spec is +/- 5% or as a example the 12v reading should be between 11.4v to 12.6v a decent supply should be tighter 11.85 -12.15 range, what is the exact overvoltage message and when do you see it?

HW Monitor will give temp and voltage readings from within windows but you should check in the bios first to verify the readings are correct.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

The message is ' OverClocking failed! and/or OverVoltage failed! ( not sure if it was and or OR)

The message appears after my PC restarts a couple of times because of the freezes.

anyway I checked the Voltages I could see in the bios and the ones that showed in HW Monitor and i think they differ.

I checked the bios and it showed

Vcore = 1.28
3.3V = 3.344V
5V = 5.12V
12V = 12.15 - 12.196V 

( 2 values because when i checked first 12.15 was there when i checked the third time it was 12.196)

but on HW Monitor it shows this 










that's pretty much how my PC is before it freezes


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 12v in bios looks correct, the 12v reading in HWmonitor is most likely a incorrect, you can verify with a digital voltmeter but, it's not unusual any more to see software readings that are incorrect.
The Vcore will vary with load so nothing unusual there.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

so what do I do now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This started after the CPU change correct?
The Pentium DC has to have a PCB(Printer Circuit Board) version of 3.05G or higher(newer)
And the Bios version of 0413 or higher.
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5GC-MX/1333&product=1
Check on the motherboard itself for the PBB Rev number, It'll be silk screen printed on the board and may be on on of the bar code stickers.
Check the boot screen for the Bios version number.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

well the problem started to happen a few weeks AFTER I got my new CPU, HDD and PSU.

Pc freezes when HDD is unplugged and same goes if I change the PSU.

The bios version is 0413 not sure if there is any higher .. i'm gonna check

how do I find the PCB? I searched a bit and the images I found pointed out cards attached to the Mobo OR the back side which i can't see


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should be printed near where the model number is between the ram and CPU.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm the number is 3.04G .... So it's not exactly compatible ..? I wonder if I can update that


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not with software, that's the design revision of the motherboard.
The 945 chip set was designed for the Pentium 4 Cedar Mill core based Pentium D, with a 800mhz fsb and adapted to the 1st generation Core2Duo(Conroe core), You have a Pentium Dual Core which is based on the 2nd generation Wolfdale Core2 Duo, As a guess I'd say Asus modified the ICH to accept the later core on the later PCB revision boards, almost no other 945 boards will run a wolfdale core CPU.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

In other words what does that mean?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need a newer motherboard for that CPU.


----------



## Cybermega (Nov 18, 2009)

So the only solution is to get another Motherboard..? Great ... I hardly want to get another one now .. oh well


----------

